# Lost Vape Triade DNA 200W & Therion DNA 75W - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Some of these beauties have just arrived  Check them out!!!





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

@Sir Vape are the other colors inbound?


----------



## Sir Vape

Just have these for now. Speaking with Lost Vapes to possibly get replaceable doors in colours.


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Sir Vape what's the finish like one the Galaxy minikin?


----------



## Sir Vape

Rubber finish door and gloss yellow body. Very sssssshhhhmmmmaaaaarrrt


----------



## Cruzz_33

Oohh that's nice I need one so I can swap the door over to my black one !


----------



## Sir Vape

More Limited Edition Italian Leather Therion have just arrived 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

